# Nose art...



## LA2019 (Jan 11, 2011)

My great uncle Pete was a side gunner in a B-24. He always had a camera on him and liked to take pictures of nose art. Thought I'd share....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2011)

Great pics, and some nicely executed artwork. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2011)

With Airframes here LA! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 11, 2011)

La2019, agreed thanks so much for sharing what is unfortunately in these PC times a vanishing form of expresion. A few guys tried in Vietnam on tanks and APCs but some visiting officer from command would always nix it sooner or later


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2011)

i love nose art! those are awesome...thanks for sharing.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonderful photos!! I know I haven't seen any of that nose art before.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2011)

Great stuff, and some before they were required to be Clothed!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2011)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 16, 2011)

while i was searching b-24 stuff i came across this site. the guy is selling the pics .... i have no affiliation to him. but some nice stuff to look at.

B24 nose : Sports Linkup Shop : B24 nose


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the nose arts. Last summer I started working on a Monogram 1/48 B-24J kit as a side project, applying the same technique as on the B-17G did last year. Now it is about 80% finished. 

I am to portlay the story on the website below, about a pilot taking an instrument flight training in his B-24 with a squadron/wing IP. The trainee is doing a level turning on the instruments applying 60 degrees of bank while the instructor on the right seat scans the horizon. The aircraft should be the Ford built B-24M 44-50795.
World War II Pilots

The "nose arts" made on thousands of the great canvases or walls on the B-24s during WW2 are truly amazing (19000 plus x2). Now I am wondering what had happened when the good sons/husbands or fathers who flew the bombers in the war fronts and came back to America carrying pictures of their loving aircraft along, and showed them to their mother/wife/daughters and sons.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

